# An interesting fix for an Athearn Heavy Pacific...



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Found that the reason my old Pacific won't go is a broken earclip on the gear box...










It will stay in but only intermittently and not long under load. Glue was out of the question as it is Delrin, a slippery plastic that cannot be glued. I figured by putting a centering spring on a bit of double sided tape directly over it, the tension will keep it from coming apart and remain flexible enough to move with the drive...










So far, so good...:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

It holds up under load and does the loop on my layout just fine....


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Chewing gum and baling wire.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice chewing gum fix, MacGyver!

TJ


----------

